# Customcarforums Model Car Buildoff..



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

For those that also wanted lil to see our buildoffs here ya go. my weak start compared to some of the other guys!

and here we go!








Fresh in the box...








I hate foil, I hate tapework, but even more than any of that, I HATE OPENING DOORS!!! Oh well, doos open mayne. gas brake dip.









Some detail parts plug wires, copper, resin goodies, amps screens, revell and amt 62 impala parts will be getting used for detail, no promo bottom for this amt..








Some more revell 62 impala 409 parts and some suspension..








My jams when I'm workin..lolz


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

look'n good, look'n good.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

chevyguy97 said:


> look'n good, look'n good.



You and CT are the reasons I opened the doors. Post yours! your foe is tha shit.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

speaking of which.. I'm on vacation so... oh lets do it!

gunshots wrang out...








the trunk went kaplow!








Amt '62 chassis that I using









Gotta decide on a color and fast! black, lilac, brandywine, and root beer are the 4 kolors I've been bouncing back and forth on.. All else fails can't lose with a good ol' silver/blue mix!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Good shit man, have at it. I like the silver blue, I always have had a weekness for that shade!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

My jams when I'm workin..lolz









GHETTO FABULOUS !!!!:biggrin::biggrin::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Well here's the wagon and here's the doner kit.


















I got it off a guy on LIL..Cant remember who it was. But I payed $55 shipped Came with all you see BUT the ft window. But I can get one from R&R resin. Or just make one for cheaper.​


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Good start homie


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Heres my car aready opened up nd ready for more primer








Thats how its gonna lay wen done


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

It's gonna be and already is GOING DOWN IN HERE!!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Well here's the wagon and here's the doner kit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




same shit i was goin for but a 64 wagon........i thought the resin got shot down?! sorry, its been a minute since i checked in to CCF​


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Hydrohype said:


> Good shit man, have at it. I like the silver blue, I always have had a weekness for that shade!


Can't lose right?



COAST2COAST said:


> My jams when I'm workin..lolz
> 
> 
> 
> ...





halfasskustoms said:


> Well here's the wagon and here's the doner kit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





pina's LRM replica said:


> Good start homie


 Thanks, means alot from a king!



hoppinmaddness said:


> Heres my car aready opened up nd ready for more primer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Get em hoppin madness!





Here we go! Terrible pic w/ the flash on but got the door panels opened.









Hiiii yahh!









This is due to my hero Tbone11, i saw him do this once and just had to try. glove box open!









Revell core support and fenderwells, amt firewall, all '62









AMT bottom fits nicely..









Okay, It's almost perfect.









Poor blade. had a hard life. Got this done, housework, alot of laundry, got paid twice, had my daughter all day, wore her ass out now she's knocked I can wind down and watch a movie or something.. Good off day.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzz....









Woulda been a nice day to cruise...Srry homie (thats not me in the pic lolz), thats another day's battle.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> same shit i was goin for but a 64 wagon........i thought the resin got shot down?! sorry, its been a minute since i checked in to CCF[/INDENT]


Nah RESIN is a go now. It's open to anything, as long as you say were the part's came from.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Just masked off the black,all I got done til the girlfriend showed up.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude that cars is lookin more and more BAD ASS.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah it is !!!

@ Mike ... yaw homies goin' to the Louisville show in a couple of weeks ?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Nah RESIN is a go now. It's open to anything, as long as you say were the part's came from.


dammit!! oh well i missed the entry time anyways.......ill save er for another day! ill be watchin that 63! my fav. wagon next to the 61!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

My 64 for the build off... Closed up, ready to ride!








Opened up, ready to show!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thats lookin sick,Chris.Thanks guys for the comps:thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Crusing down this Thread in my 6--fo. yup im building a 64 impala too, only mine is going to be a 4-door so that it looks like my 1:1

































This is what im going for.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Here is a little update on mine, i did get some primer onit, just to check my body work, still got a little sanding left todo where i sanded off the side trim, and no this is not the stance im going with, just put the wheels onit like this for the pic. lol, and i got the door panels in too.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Man I like that car. Lookin good bro.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

dang Chris, that's gonna be Hinge Hell ! LOL Great start homie !


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

'64 is lookin' firme fam !


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Ya'llgoing hard, I dunno bout the show at the end of the month. I'm so tied up and have but a few show cars ready for real. Plus I'd have to take off that day.. I'm just doing what I can when I can really. THis build will prolly take everybot of 4 months here. I never hardly started on my tingos monte carlo an dI'v ehad it goign on a yr or two. lolz


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

chris_thobe said:


> My 64 for the build off... Closed up, ready to ride!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :loco: I like it!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

chris_thobe said:


> My 64 for the build off... Closed up, ready to ride!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i like the idea but not the roof thou :nono: 



other than that this is SICCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCK bro :thumbsup: im a have to keep an :nicoderm: on this one uffin:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

This mug is chop suey. Tryna think of the name Chris Mentioned for this car, it was so fitting it was ridiculous..

Research done! "GOING 4 BROKE" New Lowrider model of the year. CT's a star w/ this one!


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

How long is the build off?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

CAOL STUFF IN HEAR!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

hoppinmaddness said:


> How long is the build off?


bout 4 months. Not too late to enter! I said I entered a long time ago but didn't actually post anythign til like a few days ago. Was supposed to start July 5th. lolz


Hydrohype said:


> CAOL STUFF IN HEAR!


And this ain't half of it, plenty more builders going hard in the paint over there. THe more I look at darkside's hudson the more I like it. Thought it was repulsive at first but it's coming togehter and I'm definatley diggin it's swag now!:thumbsup: Hovering on dem fatwhites.. Love it!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Lowridingmike said:


> This mug is chop suey. Tryna think of the name Chris Mentioned for this car, it was so fitting it was ridiculous..
> 
> Research done! "GOING 4 BROKE" New Lowrider model of the year. CT's a star w/ this one!


Haha man, you ain't right.. It can't be in the LIL Super Show..:nosad: I was told that it had to be a top secret build. Oh well, I got one in the works for it, but its just going to be kind of like a curbside, not opened up. Or anything crazy. You and Brandon still going to the Westside Picnic this weekend??


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> i like the idea but not the roof thou :nono:
> 
> 
> 
> other than that this is SICCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCK bro :thumbsup: im a have to keep an :nicoderm: on this one uffin:


im diggin the roof idea......a new twist to the radical game!


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Lowridingmike said:


> bout 4 months. Not too late to enter! I said I entered a long time ago but didn't actually post anythign til like a few days ago. Was supposed to start July 5th. lolz
> !


jst needed to know so I can order some resin parts nd asesories


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> im diggin the roof idea......a new twist to the radical game!


X 2. I like the hole thing opened up like that.


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

chris_thobe said:


> My 64 for the build off... Closed up, ready to ride!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dam bro thats sicck!!!!!!!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Ok i got mine sanded and reprimed, it came out alot better this time, now i need to wet sand it and paint it. but i need to finish the interior first, just waiting on some things from scale dreams first.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

chris_thobe said:


> Haha man, you ain't right.. It can't be in the LIL Super Show..:nosad: I was told that it had to be a top secret build. Oh well, I got one in the works for it, but its just going to be kind of like a curbside, not opened up. Or anything crazy. You and Brandon still going to the Westside Picnic this weekend??



I was going to but ended up having to take care of the office while the manager took her vacation day. Dude she's on frickin vacation like every weekend or every other weekend. I can't wait til she finally runs outta damn days. Oh well, not like I can't use the $$$ plus I was on vacation mon-wed this week. lolz Lil brandon and quite a few other guys from our chapter will be there though!


hoppinmaddness said:


> jst needed to know so I can order some resin parts nd asesories


You got plenty of time, order it on up! I needa order some more rimsand tires for realz, I sorta wanna run rims on redwalls!


chevyguy97 said:


> Ok i got mine sanded and reprimed, it came out alot better this time, now i need to wet sand it and paint it. but i need to finish the interior first, just waiting on some things from scale dreams first.


I swear this thing is so super totally bad! Can't wait to see it done! Yeah that 4 door interior looks a lil different, I needa hinge & jam mine somethign terribly as well! I'm painting it Testros one shot revving red w/ a lil addtional pearl. I dunno if I'll still pattern it out of not but it'll look great when it's done!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> speaking of which.. I'm on vacation so... oh lets do it!
> 
> gunshots wrang out...
> 
> ...


 man Homie this shit trip'n


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Yes definately check us out! Get in on the buildoff even, I know you got some skillz! Plus NOBODY is build anything cut yet! My 64 is gonna be red. how'd I have 5 colors in mind and pick none of em. Gone in da head.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Youz guys are really gonna hate me for what I did to the hudson,If you didnt like it before,now youre gonna be like:barf:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Man no worry's, we dont hate what you did to the car. WE HATE U!!!. Fill better yet.? 
.
.
.
..
.
.
..
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
..
.
.
..
.
.
..
.
.
..
.
..
.
.
..
..
.
.
..
J/K dude if they dont like it, THEN FUCK UM. I think it's sick lookin. This shits BadAss man.:worship:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

damn them flames look great on there. i likes.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> Man no worry's, we dont hate what you did to the car. WE HATE U!!!. Fill better yet.?
> .
> .
> .
> ...


Dont you just wanna get this guy in a sleeper hold,inject him with that mortictions drug that paralyzes them from the neck down lol JK Thanks homie my thought exactly.:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

chevyguy97 said:


> damn them flames look great on there. i likes.


Thanks homie!


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Wetsanded nd wash ready for final coat of primer








Sanded the firewall last night nd primered it today


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Can't wait to see it! You tackled a helluva project cutting and hinging that trokita! Looks like you got it under control though. lolz. Still haven't tried a truck yet!


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Should hav it in base coat by the end of the day!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Lookin good guys.


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Basecoat layed down


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Painted more pics on my thread


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude guy's, lookin good up in here.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

I need to make progress. I got sidetracked by a quick hopper build.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Truck looks good homie, i likes that color.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Doesn't even look like it's hinged,smooth work!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Youz guys are really gonna hate me for what I did to the hudson,If you didnt like it before,now youre gonna be like:barf:
> View attachment 515034
> View attachment 515035


bad ass!!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Doesn't even look like it's hinged,smooth work!


x2!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I got a 50 Pickup going right now too. Nice job so far.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Shiiiiiiiiiiiii fuck me for thinking I could stripe using 1 shot,once I changed to a finer brush though,made a big difference






,maybe I'll like it better after wetsand with 2000 and clear,still havent done that yet


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Hell yeah, them flames look even better now, nice job on the pin striping


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Shiiiiiiiiiiiii fuck me for thinking I could stripe using 1 shot,once I changed to a finer brush though,made a big difference
> View attachment 516462
> ,maybe I'll like it better after wetsand with 2000 and clear,still havent done that yet


Wo Wo wo WOOOOOOW, Man that is sick. U DA MAN homie. Im lovin this kool cat.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks Oldskool,Sam,and Chevyguy:thumbsup:First time really practicing pinstriping,hope to do more on it.I got to build the frame for this and finish up the 39 and trailer,we'll see.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Hudson is hot!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That Hudson is badass! I been sleepin on my build... Almost done with the Monaco and then back to minez


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Sprayed clear


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

truck look'n good. is that them one shot paints???


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

chevyguy97 said:


> truck look'n good. is that them one shot paints???


Thanks it metalcast blue


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Very nice. Looks clean as FUCK.


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

:worship:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Great work Irvin!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

hoppinmaddness said:


> Sprayed clear


lookin good!:thumbsup:


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I messed up on the tailgate,but I like the way the color looks,Im gonna get a new brush to finish this.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

shit's look'n good cemetaryangel,
well guys i have been slacking a little but that damn console kicked my butt. lol, it's a real simple clean little console, just took me alittle time to get it right, i am going to paint and flock the interior before i post up pic's, but i should have it all finished my the end of the weekend. (i hope) lol
and ive been doing a little work on the motor. i dug through all my stash of parts and kits, i was looking for a drive belt setup that looked like the one on my 1:1 impala, the alt was on the passenger side and it has power steering on the driver side, so i dug till i found one that worked, i used the drive belt setup outa the monty carlo kit, not the lowrider kit but the 454 kit, it looks just like the one on my real impala, so im tring my best to build the model to look just like my 1:1 as close as i can get.


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Heres the visor jst needs foil nd some leafing


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well i got finished with my console, i used the factory console and added to it. got a place for the radio to go and some cup holders, still got to flock all of it and install the seats.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well i got the seats and interior bucket painted and flocked.









Got the seats installed, painted and flocked the dash, and got the radio in too.









Got some white paint on the car, and got the hood and trunk painted, that's them laying on the trunk of my 1:1 color looks pretty close to me.









Got to let the white paint dry so that i can tape it off and finish putting purple on the car.


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Looking good homie, I like the radio face on the center console.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

chevyguy97 said:


> well i got the seats and interior bucket painted and flocked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude that's lookin good homie. I still havnt done shit on mine.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

chevyguy97 said:


> well i got the seats and interior bucket painted and flocked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Clean work,bro nice job on the console!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks for the comps guys, i really like how the console turned out, so now i know how to build the console in my 1:1 impala, im going to get started onit soon. I will post up some pic's once i get started on the real one. going to be a couple of weeks, i want to finish this model first.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

hoppinmaddness said:


> Thanks it metalcast blue


blue over the silver metalcast or just plain blue?! i got both....i layed the blue and it didnt look that good!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

chevyguy97 said:


> well i got the seats and interior bucket painted and flocked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice flock work matt....i never could get that stuff to work out right, i gave up long ago! LOL...model paint matches the !:1 pretty good


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

The purple is outa the Testors one coat lacquer, called purple-licious, it's about as close as i could get to the 1:1, once i get clear onit it really looks close. it's about a shade or two darker, but it will work.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Been outta town a week, chevyguy has gone mad! lookin awesome!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

GOt a few odds and ends for the 64 from hoppin hydros. Gonna run either deep of shallow all chromes w/ gold k/o's and redwalls. Might do chrome k/o's I dunno, we'll see which looks best. Also go the blown motor built minus plugwires and fuel lines. I'll post pics of it when I get home tonight..


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks for the comps guys, hay HOCK, tell ya how i get my flocking to look so good, i paint the part that im going to flock the same color as the flocking im going to use, it sure makes it look alot better. I know that's how everyone does it, but it work great.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

After much delay from my side buildoff my 61 hopper project, I finally worked on my 64..

Got the dash painted..








Decided to sacrifice the other amt 62 impala belly that was already painted to my 61 hopper buildoff so I got the fresh Lindberg 61 belly painted ready for thie one!








Revell 62 core support..








Coresupport and inner fender painted, since it's a hotrod I'm deciding againt the wheel wells I had for it.








Had to slice the tunnel out of the 61 belly due to clearence issues so heres th etunnel of the interior painted, will never know..








Got my jambs templates in, ready for the materials co corver it up.








front of my blown motor








Supercharged baby..








The door 's jambs are done..








Hood cut for blower..








I mocked it up with door open trunk open, blower sticking out of the hood low on deepp dish d's and red walls. This car is gonna be EVIL! I can't wait.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Look'n good man, i likes.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dang homie you putting it down.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

thanks guys. thinking of a name/theme. Was thinking the "Hoprod" but I dunno if I'mma stance it like a hopper or drop it low... these are gonna look killer w/ chrome 2 prongs swept. I decided agaist gold k/o's.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Well i got the 2nd color on the impala today, now i need to clear it, add the orange stripe, finish the motor and reassemble it and this one will be finished.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Got back on mine today,got the frame an interior mocked up,had to do a bit of cuttin,took out the rear wheelwells and cut the door panels behind the doors.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Well i did get some clear laid down on mine, i've been letting it dry for a couple of days, now im going to start putting on PE parts, this will be the first time i ever used PE parts, that look hard to put on caues there so tiny, any suggestions?????


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Wasnt too happy with the pinstripes,so I thought Id do roof flames


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Wasnt too happy with the pinstripes,so I thought Id do roof flames
> View attachment 526254


lookin good!!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Wasnt too happy with the pinstripes,so I thought Id do roof flames
> View attachment 526254


Yes yes yes. Dude bro homie. That is sick lookin. I like it alot.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks Homies,Started striping it,right arm is fuckin tired,all the jackin off when the woman aint puttin out dont help....


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Lookin good YO!!!

Bout the whole hand being tired. From what all you use is your 2 pinky fengers. At least thats what I was told.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Roof flames look good homie, and TMI on the arm thing. lol
Well i had to put the impala body into the purple pond, i was wet sanding the clear and could not get it like i wanted, then i dropped it and put a big scratch in the paint, so i pond it and should be ready to respray it soon.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dang man that was lookin good too. Good luck with repainting it.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks man, i only had to dip the body, the doors, trunk and hood all came out pretty good, the bodys been in the pond for a whole day and all the old paint is almost gone, so one more night in the pond and i hope to be putting primer onit in the morning, so all this is going to take me a couple of days to fix, but no worrys there is plenty of time left. This gives me time to finish up everything else, so when i get the body painted and cleared i should have everything done and ready to reassemble.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> Lookin good YO!!!
> 
> Bout the whole hand being tired. From what all you use is your 2 pinky fengers. At least thats what I was told.


 LOL. I guess I walked right into that one


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

chevyguy97 said:


> Roof flames look good homie, and TMI on the arm thing. lol
> Well i had to put the impala body into the purple pond, i was wet sanding the clear and could not get it like i wanted, then i dropped it and put a big scratch in the paint, so i pond it and should be ready to respray it soon.[/
> QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks dude,sucks what happened but do what you gotta do.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Well 2 days in the pond and she's clean, but i took her outside and sprayed some primer onit and i must not of shook the can good enough caues the primer came out to thick and dry so back into the pond she went. lol but wet primer should not take long to get off, so maybe tomorrow i can start the painting prossess over again. lol, but im not giving up yet.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

sorry chevy guy.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

No worries, im back on track now, i got it out of the purple pond, cleaned it up, let it dry, shook the hell out of the can of primer and it layed down great, now i gota let it dry good, wetsand it alittle then it's on to paint. So far so good.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Back at it. Keep going.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

i've already wetsanded and layed another coat of primer down, looks good, so in the morning i will start spraying the white, let that dry for a day or so and then tape off for the purple, im down but not out yet. lol


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

halfasskustoms said:


> Lookin good YO!!!
> 
> Bout the whole hand being tired. From what all you use is your 2 pinky fengers. At least thats what I was told.


:no: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

chevyguy97 said:


> Well 2 days in the pond and she's clean, but i took her outside and sprayed some primer onit and i must not of shook the can good enough caues the primer came out to thick and dry so back into the pond she went. lol but wet primer should not take long to get off, so maybe tomorrow i can start the painting prossess over again. lol, but im not giving up yet.


since you had to dip it.....make the rear roof line right for the 4 door impy matt!? you have the 1:1 to go off of! the paint was nice.....what happened?!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

That's funny I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

hocknberry said:


> blue over the silver metalcast or just plain blue?! i got both....i layed the blue and it didnt look that good!


I sprayed it over metal speck


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Did the hood up,while I was striping,my nephew bumped the table,so I was lil pissed.But it wasnt too bad,tried to cover it up as best I could,Its a little lighter on the red then the rest of the car,so Im gonna give that part another coat of red to match


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

It's hard to tell in the pic's but i sanded down the rear roof line. it still has a slight slop to it but it's alot smoother, and i sanded off the trim that goes from the side window around to the back glass, 4 doors don't have that.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Did the hood up,while I was striping,my nephew bumped the table,so I was lil pissed.But it wasnt too bad,tried to cover it up as best I could,Its a little lighter on the red then the rest of the car,so Im gonna give that part another coat of red to match
> View attachment 527391


Cemetary this is lookin better and better by the min. U know you and me got the same tast in cars, and this kustom rockabilly look is badass.



chevyguy97 said:


> It's hard to tell in the pic's but i sanded down the rear roof line. it still has a slight slop to it but it's alot smoother, and i sanded off the trim that goes from the side window around to the back glass, 4 doors don't have that.


Well thats good.


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Wired up my engine


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I like it.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> Cemetary this is lookin better and better by the min. U know you and me got the same tast in cars, and this kustom rockabilly look is badass.
> 
> 
> You know itjust gotta assemble and paint the interior,motor,then bmf,dooest sound like alot but it is,si senor:sprint:


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> I like it.


Thanks bro


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Got skirts on


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

hoppinmaddness said:


> Got skirts on


I think I like this 50 more then my 50,trade ya when youre done lol,looks badass,wey


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Understatement of the year,the Hudson has a LOT of chrome.Fuck 75% of the car is chrome.I started foiling but I'll continue this tomarrow.I thought about masking the bottom rocker trim and shooting them with alclad,but probably wouldnt look as bright.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> *Understatement of the year,the Hudson has a LOT of chrome.*Fuck 75% of the car is chrome.I started foiling but I'll continue this tomarrow.I thought about masking the bottom rocker trim and shooting them with alclad,but probably wouldnt look as bright.
> View attachment 527795


:roflmao: i couldve told you that but it looks so bad ass afterwards


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> :roflmao: i couldve told you that but it looks so bad ass afterwards


Im starting to think mobieus should have made those bottom rockers seperate chrome pieces lol


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Im starting to think mobieus should have made those bottom rockers seperate chrome pieces lol


:thumbsup:


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

The rear is done


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Looks good the bofe of youz.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks,almost done on the foiling


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

WoW.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Heres in the sun,hard to catch how luscious this color,paint is.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Very shinny. Nice.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Heres in the sun,hard to catch how luscious this color,paint is.
> View attachment 528488
> View attachment 528489
> View attachment 528490
> View attachment 528491


thats a nice color:nicoderm:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks Fellas,heres what I got going on the seats sofar


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Bump oops!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Builds are look'n bad ass guys.
I'm still working on my impala, almost ready to put the purple back onit.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Heres were Im at with the motor so far...


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Lookin good.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Heres were Im at with the motor so far...
> View attachment 529732


nice!:thumbsup:
i like those wheels!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

THX homies hoping to have this done in a couple weeks,we'll see.:thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Man that hudson is look'n bad ass, i likes.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks bro.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Well while im waiting on paint to dry, i desided to finish the motor for the impala.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Frame is painted, got the motor,drive shaft and wheels onit, this is the finished interior with 4 6x9 on the rear deck and 2 12's in the trunk area.
Now i just need to finish painting the body and then it will be time to reassemble this thing.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


>


looks good, just and FYI for yah....i did a 61 impy wagon for markies"wagon train to bring the pain" build off using the vert kit for donor.......i tried hackin my resin tub to make it work.....just grab some styrene and make it bro....especially if that 63 is an R&R........i bought the $45 resin kit and only used the body!! LOL.....if you want PM me and ill dig in photobucket for pics


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


>


Thats gonna be very kool when done,make sure to prep the resin body with Westlys white wall bleach(bleach wite same deal)and rubbing alchohal.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> looks good, just and FYI for yah....i did a 61 impy wagon for markies"wagon train to bring the pain" build off using the vert kit for donor.......i tried hackin my resin tub to make it work.....just grab some styrene and make it bro....especially if that 63 is an R&R........i bought the $45 resin kit and only used the body!! LOL.....if you want PM me and ill dig in photobucket for pics


Dude the same here. I did that 61 wagon with that kustom fire/sky paint job, its black and yellow. Its in my thread if you havnt seen it. But thanks for the FYI.



CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Thats gonna be very kool when done,make sure to prep the resin body with Westlys white wall bleach(bleach wite same deal)and rubbing alchohal.


Thanks for that info. ???? Why you need to prep it with that for.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Dude the same here. I did that 61 wagon with that kustom fire/sky paint job, its black and yellow. Its in my thread if you havnt seen it. But thanks for the FYI.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that info. ???? Why you need to prep it with that for.


bleach cleans any mold release and what not off the body so you can paint it...westley's is gone though...black magic is the same formula...i've heard you can use a cap of regular bleach in a tub of water too, but never tried?


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> Dude the same here. I did that 61 wagon with that kustom fire/sky paint job, its black and yellow. Its in my thread if you havnt seen it. But thanks for the FYI.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that info. ???? Why you need to prep it with that for.


Remember the problems I was having while painting my Hudson wagon,when I tried to mask another color off,the paint peeled off like a lottery ticket.Any kind of resin is gonna have mold release,paint wont stick to it,be like latex.So use westlys and achohol,it and a lil sanding,had I not known that B4 I'd have prolly wasted MORE paint lol


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Remember the problems I was having while painting my Hudson wagon,when I tried to mask another color off,the paint peeled off like a lottery ticket.Any kind of resin is gonna have mold release,paint wont stick to it,be like latex.So use westlys and achohol,it and a lil sanding,had I not known that B4 I'd have prolly wasted MORE paint lol


i wouldnt use alcohol......nate dipped a resin blazer in the 91% and it pretty much melted and warped it.....rubbing it may warp or distort body lines?! IMO i wouldnt chance it.....bleach bath and soap and water should be a good clean up......worked so far for me?! SORRY GUYS...should have PM'ed but its useful info....sorry i missed this one! BACK TO THE BUILD OFF!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks guys. I'll do that.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

hocknberry said:


> i wouldnt use alcohol......nate dipped a resin blazer in the 91% and it pretty much melted and warped it.....rubbing it may warp or distort body lines?! IMO i wouldnt chance it.....bleach bath and soap and water should be a good clean up......worked so far for me?! SORRY GUYS...should have PM'ed but its useful info....sorry i missed this one! BACK TO THE BUILD OFF!


Well you said it,he DIPPED IT, I took a little on a rag and dabbed it on,and rinsed it off with water.Dunno just going by what they say on the Jimmy flinstone site worked for me,like you said on with buildoff!!


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Scratch built fan belt


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Looks good homie.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

chevyguy97 said:


> Looks good homie.


X 2


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Regular Clorox and warm water works great


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

OK guys this one is painted and cleared, i just got done spraying clear onit so i'm going to let it dry for a couple of days so i can wet sand and buff it out, got just a little orange peal in the roof, but other then that it looks good, so, so far so good. lol


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Very clean.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> Very clean.


X2


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

hoppinmaddness said:


> Scratch built fan belt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Gotta start seeing how this is all going to come together


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

It looks really good, i likes


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Looking good homie. I'm liking this a lot.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks guys,and going to have to wait til I get off work to check out the video,Sam.They don't seem to work on this pos phone.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


>


Wow going quick...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


>


Really quick,but nice work, the details are really gonna stand out


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Well, my 64 isn't going to be done for this one, I haven't even finished hinging it, or jambing it yet. I have been busy as hell off the bench, and in the limited bench time that I HAVE been getting I have been trying to knock out a couple builds for the LIL SUPERSHOW. I promise I will get going on the Impala towards the end of the year though. Good luck to everyone still in!!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Dang that sucks chris, i really was hoping you would be able to finish that 6-4, but i understand, just don't forget about it, i can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


>


Thats just coming along great,keep going:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Oh you know I will.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

chris_thobe said:


> Well, my 64 isn't going to be done for this one, I haven't even finished hinging it, or jambing it yet. I have been busy as hell off the bench, and in the limited bench time that I HAVE been getting I have been trying to knock out a couple builds for the LIL SUPERSHOW. I promise I will get going on the Impala towards the end of the year though. Good luck to everyone still in!!!


Sorry to hear that,like Chevyguy said dont forget about it,that build would have taken longer then 4 months,keep building,look forwrd to the Supershow


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

I did a Glasshouse so far... Paint turned out sweet, but that kit is cheaply made, and I wasn't a fan so its more of a cruiser than a show car. I painted it first, then when I started messin with the chassis and motor, I went pretty basic because it wasn't worth putting in a lot of time on it.. I got something else in the works too that is a nice kit and I am going to be able to go a little more show car with :naughty:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Lets see,I didnt like the plastic fan belt so I cut,filed it off and used electric tape.This is also my first time at throttle linkages so try not to clown me too much lol Found this resin air tank,needs a bit of cleaning,I think Ill put it to use.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Man the inside of the bed is so clean i don't think i would put anything back there, but it's your build you do what you want just my .02


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Still debating on doing something in there,the bed.I just feel I need to explain why this thing is gonna be so low haha.I think its a bit too new school for the car,even though it is a pescoe tank,still not sure if Ill do anything there.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Man, it's lookin' great so far!! Just build what feels good, if you don't, you won't like it.:nicoderm:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

HA I no what you need to do. So you think foiling the car was to much, how bout foiling every brib in the bed. Yeah do that.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Or if you could BMF the tank that would be clean.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Im trying to get him to do MORE work, not less.....................lol


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks fellas,I was thinking this type of setup should be hidden,maybe a small pump in the engine bay,under the hood..


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

As for the dashboard,took that out of the pond,tried it again,came out alot better.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Man that dash looks good.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks bro,let's keep this buildoff on the first page!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice man.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Well im taking a little break from my Impala for a week or so, im tring to get my friends 1:1 99 S-10 ready for a show next weekend, we have been busting ass onit every weekend for the past month or so, but i will jump back on the impala hard core next week after the car show.
This is THE BEAST FROM THE NORTHEAST.









We are putting it in the undercontruction class, it's a long way from being done, but this is how it's going to the show, well i gota flat black the cab out, but other then that this is how it's going to look at the show next week end.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

That looks like it'llb e fun! Hi-rise is ridiculous.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah we had to notch out the wiper cowl so that the intake would fit. lol
we still have alot of work left todo, but i just got done putting on the radiator support and fenders, now im headed to get the flat black paint and some bolts.


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Getting ready to put together


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Trucks look'n good man. can't wait to see it all come together.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Killer Job Irvin!!!Damn this almost got bumped into the next page,fuck that.So for,I got most of the engine bay done.except the radiator dont fit:banghead:in either hudson,Ill fix that though.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude this is lookin better and better.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks Sam,man these other fools need to get building,I think with the SuperShow around the corner it was bad timing.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

i did do a little work on the impala today, i got the door panels flocked, and got the body buffed out. once the door panels get dry im going to start putting this thing back together.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Here is the S-10 ready for the show.









Then i added this sticker to the doors to give it a kinda ratroddy / shop truck style to it.









But im done with it for now, so im going to get back on the impala this week, should have it do by the end of the week ( i hope) lol


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


>


You can file off the armrests,then can holes and slots to represnt inner panels,


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Looks good homie!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks homie.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

your doing a great job on that wagon homie!:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> your doing a great job on that wagon homie!:thumbsup:


Thanks man.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Little update on the 4-door impala, it's almost finished, just a couple of little things left to do and it should be finished in a day or so. i will post up some pic's just as soon as she's done.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Kool man. Cant wait for those pics.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

THE ONE, THE ONLY 64 IMPALA 4 DOOR HARDTOP MODEL. well i got it finished. let me know what ya think.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Looks dead on,Great job!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks man, im just glad to be finished with it. lol.
i built this to carry to car shows with my 1:1.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Well you did a great job on it. Good going man.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Chevy guy killed it! Pics of my project updated coming soon...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I got to get back on mine,I got a lil unfinshed buisness with a hearse then Im back on it,waiting for the photoetch to come in


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Wanted to let ya'll know that LISM contacted me about putting the impala on the cover, so the OCT issue of LISM the impala will be on the cover and have a 2 page spread, so ya'll keep an eye out for it.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

chevyguy97 said:


> Wanted to let ya'll know that LISM contacted me about putting the impala on the cover, so the OCT issue of LISM the impala will be on the cover and have a 2 page spread, so ya'll keep an eye out for it.


No shit....dude that's badass. Way to go bro. Congrats. Can't beat that.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

OK so I found som really old pics of the front seats of the wagon. But here's the prob. I cant recreat the pattern on the seat.










If you looked at the last video I showed you what I was able to come up with. I hate it but dont know what to do about it. ????

What you all think.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Looking great man,good luck on the paint job


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Well Im back on her,she was getting all dusty so I wetsanded from 300 to 60000 then recleared.I also added a visor as you can see.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

God damn I like this. Everything is lookin great.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

THX brother:thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

man that thing looks bad ass. really nice job onit.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks got some details left to do then Ill put it all together hopefully with a little less fuss


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

OK so its about 60-75% done. Need the flames and pinstripping on the body. Need to find the right hubcaps, and glue it all together.










































Need to get them flames on it.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Kool


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

look'n good sofar, can't wait to seen them flames.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Ok so check it out. I got it all taped up, and copyed the flames from my car from the photos of the 1.1 car and put the same patten "as best as I could" on the tape. 


































I didn't have any pics of the roof so I had to try to remember how it looks.










Now I need to try and cut it all out. Never had to do cutting like this befor so I'm hoping I can pull it off.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Good luck bro


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Between work and foolin with the GF I managed to get the crown for the skull shifter done,gotta represent:guns:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Sweet.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Update time. Got the hood and roof cut out.........Man looking at the sides I dont want to cut them out. Its going to take to long....
I am going to......Just dreding it.


















Starting on the sides now.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

bare metal foil works good for doing flames


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Yeah but that shit cost $$ and I had this tape already. + BMF prob get lost in the pray paint. And I might be able to get it to come off.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

flames look'n good sofar. the 1:1 is cool, i likes


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> Update time. Got the hood and roof cut out.........Man looking at the sides I dont want to cut them out. Its going to take to long....
> I am going to......Just dreding it.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great to me,hell even excellent.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks guys. I didn't get the flames on the side of the car cut out. Too much work for today.


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

Everyones stuff is lookin' great!!!.....Chevyguy that 4 door is very nice, killer job.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks automob, it's one of my fave's. I'm just glad to be finished with it, it was alot of work keeping everything together. lol---but all in all im pretty happy with how it came out.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Ok got som work done, but not much. PB hasn't been working all day yesterday for me. I got all the flames cut out, went to go spray and found out I don't have any orange paint. And I have NO $$ tell Thursday. That fuckin sucks. But it's al good. Ill get it done when it gets done. Here's the pics.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Looks good Sam, can't wait til u spray it.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks homie.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Photoetch spiderwebs came in today,heres what I did with them.Sorry bout the shitty pic,the girlfriends got my good camera for the night.Used my phone cam on these


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

That grill dont really look web like on there due to it being so BIG.......BUT I like it better how you have it. All kustom....Very nice. Me likey. What are those PE webs for. Where'ed you get them from.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

THX got them from Wildhare detail,they come with the bomber seats,I'm guessing they're for windows.U could probably also make skirts like Ms.Metals 51 Chevy


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

look'n good man. i likes the spiderweb.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks man,got the radiator to fit finally.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> THX got them from Wildhare detail,they come with the bomber seats,I'm guessing they're for windows.U could probably also make skirts like Ms.Metals 51 Chevy


Dude I'm going to look those up.



CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Thanks man,got the radiator to fit finally.
> View attachment 542042


Man that's badass. Ima tell you what. Chevyguys 64 is the shit. But I'm lovin this one. The more and more you do to it, the more and more I love it.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks hoping it gets done this week,I fucked up,its called Wildhare Models,Ken Hamilton,a diorama builder sells them


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

[h=2]







[/h]







Originally Posted by *CemetaryAngel81*  
THX got them from Wildhare detail,they come with the bomber seats,I'm guessing they're for windows.U could probably also make skirts like Ms.Metals 51 Chevy



Dude I'm going to look those up.









Originally Posted by *CemetaryAngel81*  
Thanks man,got the radiator to fit finally.Attachment 542042



Man that's badass. Ima tell you what. Chevyguys 64 is the shit. But I'm lovin this one. The more and more you do to it, the more and more I love it. 


Thanks for the comp, but i agree the more and more he does the more and more i likes it.
Can't wait to see that finished and make damn sure you take that thing outside for some pic's, i bet that thing will bling in the sun light.​


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

you guys are killin it! :thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

C-mon Mike. Where's your update fool......Lets see dems.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

halfasskustoms said:


> C-mon Mike. Where's your update fool......Lets see dems.


I've been w/o a digi camera at the mercy of my ol lady's cell phone for bout a month or two now but even still, I don't have much to post progress of except the interior and body now has color.. But even thats bout to change, the AMT door panels details aren't raised AT ALL so now it's back to the drawing board piecing together some revell 64 door panels so it looks real, can be foiled, etc. Amt flat ass door panels would be perfect if I was runnin p.e. parts but thats about their only use.. 1:1 has been bullying all my free time and loot..


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Good luck with it.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

halfasskustoms said:


> Good luck with it.


Thanks brah, starting to think I'mma need it!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

DOES ANYONE NEED P/E PARTS for a 64 impala, i bought a set and desided that thay were outa my rem of building so i would sale them if some one wants to buy them, i think i paid around $15 bucks for them i would take $10 shipped, and there complete.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Ok got som work done, but not much. PB hasn't been working all day yesterday for me. I got all the flames cut out, went to go spray and found out I don't have any orange paint. And I have NO $$ tell Thursday. That fuckin sucks. But it's al good. Ill get it done when it gets done. Here's the pics.


:run:damn thats alot of cutting....looks good! cant wait to see some paint:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

chevyguy97 said:


> DOES ANYONE NEED P/E PARTS for a 64 impala, i bought a set and desided that thay were outa my rem of building so i would sale them if some one wants to buy them, i think i paid around $15 bucks for them i would take $10 shipped, and there complete.


I want them....I'll PM you in a min.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Thanks man,got the radiator to fit finally.
> View attachment 542042


:shocked: you gettng down homie! great job on the engine detail:thumbsup::machinegun:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Photoetch spiderwebs came in today,heres what I did with them.Sorry bout the shitty pic,the girlfriends got my good camera for the night.Used my phone cam on these
> View attachment 541669
> View attachment 541670


thats cool!!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> :run:damn thats alot of cutting....looks good! cant wait to see some paint:thumbsup:


Yeah it was. I can't wait ether. Thanks tho


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

OK THE 64 IMPALA P/E PARTS ARE SOLD. I'm taking them off the market.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Kool thanks homie.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks guys,I have to say tho,that Chevyguy took things to a whole different level with the suicide doors it was so well done.Thanks OldSkool for the comps as well.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks for the comps CemetaryAngel, your words mean alot, but i just have to say that your car is look'n bad ass, at first i was not sure of how it was going to look, but MAN i have to say that what you have done to it really makes it cool. Keep up the great work onit, and i can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks homie.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Pretty kool,Mike,I remember seeing a radical 1:1 63 with a blown engine.That's real unique right there.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Yeah look good sofar.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

I likes.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Pretty kool,Mike,I remember seeing a radical 1:1 63 with a blown engine.That's real unique right there.


THanks, I seen a few of em when I was younger but the black 64 on black rims that had the mural on the bumper from individuals L.A. was my inspiration for this one.. It had a nasty blown motor and was on the bumper.. Thats why I have so many batteries, want it to look like it'll work! 



halfasskustoms said:


> Yeah look good sofar.


thanks



chevyguy97 said:


> I likes.


appreciate it, your 64 is tha shiznit!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks for the comps mike.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Just posting up pic's of the 1:1 and the model. people have been asking for photo's of both, just as soon as the weather drys up alittle i will get both together for some pic's.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

No the 1:1's rear doors are not suicide YET!! i have not got around to doing that yet, but it's in the plans. Next thing on the list for the 1:1 is bags, then 22's.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Well after 1 week with out nothing, here's a update.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Looks like it came out pretty good to me.The testors should dull up as it dries.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Hoping so.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Almost done,just got some minor parts here and there but about 95% so far


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Fuck you homie. That fine as hell. So damn shinny too. Like that pinstripe back there too.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> Fuck you homie. That fine as hell. So damn shinny too. Like that pinstripe back there too.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Almost done,just got some minor parts here and there but about 95% so far
> View attachment 544621


 HUDSON LOOK'N GOOD HOMIE THATS NICE AND WET 



halfasskustoms; That fine as hell. So damn shinny too. Like that pinstripe back there too.[/QUOTE said:


> YEAH WHAT HE SAID :roflmao: ...


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Nope I changed my minde. I hate it........you with me dre1only. You were with the last post.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Almost done,just got some minor parts here and there but about 95% so far
> View attachment 544621











:thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey half...Just an idea, u could probly clear it to fill the tape lines, then dull coat it to take the shine.......may work


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Lol thanks Dre and Tonio!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> Nope I changed my minde. I hate it........you with me dre1only. You were with the last post.


Yeah I hate it too,if I would just spend more time building and less time jackerlacking off to Suicidegirls.com and Mickie James maybe Id get it done


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

I don't know what the HELL is wrong with ya'll but i love it. lol


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Them flames look good H.A.K.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I just said that to see if der1only would go with on that post. I said how muched I like it at the top of this page and he said, yeah like what he said. 

LOL


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

chevyguy97 said:


> Them flames look good H.A.K.


Thanks, the "flat black" dryed shinny as fuck, so I might just have to get some other kind of black to paint over what on there now.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Almost done,just got some minor parts here and there but about 95% so far
> View attachment 544621


damn that thing is wet!:wow:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Car is look'n good H.A.K.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> damn that thing is wet!:wow:


Thanks bro,got it done today,but the pics in the sun was before the sun went down,and I didnt have the caddy taillights on


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Man that's AWESOME, looks KILLER in the sun light. Man you did a great job on that build.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Well we all know who won this one. great job man.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thx Chevyguy,you ask me I say you won by sheer cleaness and mods bro!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

chevyguy97 said:


> Well we all know who won this one. great job man.


X 2. But I think it's a tie between chevyguys 4 door and this one. LOVE IT HOMIE.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

What he said ^^


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

when is this contest over??? i know there are others still building.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

What?????Who......How!!!!!!Why......lol Who knows.....The mod there dont really check in all that much.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

No one seems to check in much there,damn shame,I'm guilty as charged too.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Nov. is when this contest ends, it's only a 4 month build off. we started in july.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

LiL update, I got the inside all done. Thanks to MCM for hooking me up with a printable ft seat cover.


























I think I'm almost done with this.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thats looking very kool,you know I like that


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thats great to hear, Cuz If you didnt like it, I was going to trash it. So Im so happy to hear you.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

I like it too, very cool.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks guys.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

LOL it's just us 3 posting up stuff in here. So as of now it's a 3 way tie for first.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

3 way.....Fuck that. 2 way. You and that other FUCK!!!!lol!!!! Im getting a matt clear to pray the body with so all the touch up gloss will wont show.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Not over yet, and don't count me out. I've barely began! lolz I think I might have a shot but its anybody's game here really, everybody show their ass on their cars in their own special ways.. I'mma have to do somethign spectalcular in order to get wit chevyguy and Lorenzo. I like the effort but into halfasscustoms, but not my taste. Waste of 1:1 and 1:24 63 wagons but hey, everybodys got their own genres they liek plus sentimental value.. That boy pulled the look-a-like game perfectly though, all the way down the the missing door panels.. Good job Everyone!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

*OH YEAH ITS FITTIN TO GO DOWN, HAD TO REPOST PICS B/C I MOVED THE OLD ONES.. AMT 64 WITH JUST AS MCUH DETAIL AS A REVELL AND HELLA MORE MODS THE HARDWAY!*


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Wagon looks good half..digging those seat covers:thumbsup:
seems like u guys scared all those guys away!!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Lowridingmike said:


> Not over yet, and don't count me out. I've barely began! lolz I think I might have a shot but its anybody's game here really, everybody show their ass on their cars in their own special ways.. I'mma have to do somethign spectalcular in order to get wit chevyguy and Lorenzo. I like the effort but into halfasscustoms, but not my taste. Waste of 1:1 and 1:24 63 wagons but hey, everybodys got their own genres they liek plus sentimental value.. That boy pulled the look-a-like game perfectly though, all the way down the the missing door panels.. Good job Everyone!


Thanks homie for the comp. I always wanted to make it a lowrider. But ever had the $ to make that way. It was my dream tho. But in 03 that damn RATROD craze blow up in SoCal and I said I can do all that with lil to no $. I had to make a copy of it cuz it was my 1st car I ever did myself.
Don't get me wrong the next 63 wagon is going to be a lo lo.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

COAST2COAST said:


> Wagon looks good half..digging those seat covers:thumbsup:
> seems like u guys scared all those guys away!!!


Thanks homie.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Mike that 64 is look'n good.
we where not counting anyone out, just tring to motivate people to keep building, this thing aint over till NOV. so there is STILL pleanty of time left to finish.


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Almost finish jst need interior 
Tingo style 















Gonna buy some felt tommaro nd foam to finish it


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Great to see you're still in this,homie stay focused and finish this troka!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Kool sofar.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lookin good Irvin!

Heres the mural I now wanna put on my trunk.. Ernie Barnes "Sugar Shack"


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Well everyone. Im done with it. Here's the last vidoe about it. Hope you like.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

That car looks like shit,send it to me I need parts.......Jk lol came out badass holmes


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> That car looks like shit,send it to me I need parts.......Jk lol came out badass holmes


On the way, Hold your breth. Its come by snale mail.

Thanks buddy.


----------



## wagonia (Apr 11, 2006)

*Fully operated hydros with engine*


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

wagonia said:


> View attachment 553264
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wagonia (Apr 11, 2006)

no sorry, was just posting pic


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

H.A.K. wagon came out great, i likes alot. very cool.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks homie.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

wagonia said:


> no sorry, was just posting pic


Well it looks awesome,you need to start a topic on this we need more pics!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Rough mockup of what it looked like about a week or so ago.. It's almost done now..









And when I say ROUGH I do mean ROUGH. lolz


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

^^^ Like WTF is that int he middle of my foil? and is it me or do the doors need touchup? i know they really don't I'm sitting here lookin at em.. No dash.. I got snuck! lolz


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

At least we have pics. Keep it going man.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Look'n good, NOV 1st is the last day.
ya'll still gots time to finish.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

chevyguy97 said:


> Look'n good, NOV 1st is the last day.
> ya'll still gots time to finish.


Yeah it'll be done. It's at home about 75% done ready for me to finish assembling. Brung it to wokr yesterday with intentions of getting a co-worker to snap some shots but was too busy.. so far got brake lines off the booster, all undercarriage foiled,plugwires ran, alt, starter, and ground ran to battery, screen inthe glovebox, radio face and hydro swtiches mounted, all interior stuff detailed/foiled, blown/chromed out 409 built, body completely foiled except vent window on driver door and rectangular ImpalaSS badge on trunk, Amps, pumps, batteries, subs, and EQ is mounted in trunk, CYlinders, and springs all in and mounted, need to shave down the rims and mount spinners, Still waiting on Franklin Ink decals to lay before final clear, interior carpeted and flocked, need to do headliner and hang flip down screen, Need glass installed, need antennas, mirrors, spotlights, rearview installed, Needs spindles made and foiled(almost forgot bout that), needs trunk and hood hinged/mounted,under the hood/trunk needs painted, needs a-pillar gauges and Tach mounted, other than that its done..

Actually needed a checklist to make significant progress b/c working on a lil bit here and there seemed to be a bottomless pit with no visual progress. lolz Once a checklist was made w/ goals, areas started comign together at once making this thing look like a car again. If you go back and see all the diff cars butchered to make this AMT more detailed than any Revell, I had a multicolored pile of crap on my hands.. lolz


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

God damn Mike. Sounds like alot of shit still needs to be done. Good luck and cant wait to see them'z pics.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Wow no kidding givin Markie a run for his money in the word department lol 64 looks good you'll make it!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

halfasskustoms said:


> God damn Mike. Sounds like alot of shit still needs to be done. Good luck and cant wait to see them'z pics.


Yeah, this is the most crap I've ever done to a single car so it was a bit overwhelming. Seemed like I was working in circles forever.. lolz



CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Wow no kidding givin Markie a run for his money in the word department lol 64 looks good you'll make it!


Yea we should make deadline, hard part is finding a camera and some good light! :thumbsup: 

Thanks to guys like ya'll for pushin gme though, for reals when I saw how clean cemetaryangel's hudson came out it made me wanna foil everything, detail everything and use as much resin as possible. THen chevy guy
s impala made me wanna open up everything I could, halfass made me wanna make it have personality where it wouldn't look any other red 64 with the doors opened.. You guys are great!


----------



## wagonia (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanx CA81 will do!


----------



## wagonia (Apr 11, 2006)

*70 MC*



















with engine and interior fully working suspention






by DeeStitch!


----------



## Dsnvogues (Dec 6, 2007)

wagonia said:


> View attachment 555514
> View attachment 555511
> View attachment 555511
> with engine and interior fully working suspention
> ...


Damn that is jus clean bro really nice!!!! Where you find some rims like that.they jus give it the right look bro


----------



## wagonia (Apr 11, 2006)

Dsn u probaly have them in your parts box, inner rim is from 70 impala outer rings cut from any model car with crager or surpremes, I've been making them for over 25 plus years. you can too peace.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

halfasskustoms said:


> On the way, Hold your breth. Its come by snale mail.
> 
> Thanks buddy.


Real nice work customs ,I bet u wish u still had the real one!


----------



## Dsnvogues (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks for the tip bro!!!!!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Btter late than never!








Lil engine pockup....








A lil sneek peek of the guts..








Som of th eundies foiled, real springs, donuts and cylinder thingys in there really can't tell wtf is going on though..








Trunk fulla resin.. 3 pumps 14 batts 2 subs and amp and an eq..








I'll add the headliner and flip down screen and that'll be it for the video dept. thanks to Jeremy Mathis.. Also got some resin A-pillar guages going up as well..


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

DAAMNN looks killer,Mike.Really detailing the shit out of that!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Now that's what I'm talkin bout. Real nice sofar.:thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

WELL GUYS THIS IS IT. THIS CONTEST ENDS TODAY. MIKE IF YOU NEED A LITTLE MORE TIME TO FINISH THEN LET US KNOW.
No need in ending this if you can finish, i like what you got done sofar, that impala is really clean, so just as soon as you finish it then we will end this build off. How much more time you going to need??????


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Yeah!!!!!! like what him's said.lol

Oh and welcome back C-guy.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Real good detailin' Mike !!!!!! those redlines tires are a sweeeeet touch !*


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

What do ya mean welcome back, i'm always here. lol, i have been kinda busy so i've not been posting anything, but i'm here. And i've been building alittle here and there too.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I no but it's been like a month or som like that and we miss you...lol


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

64 coming out banging Mike,Irvine (Hoppinmadness) where you at little homie?!
Don't tell me you gave up this one! Ghettobuilt,check in here sometime bro!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> Lookin good Irvin!
> 
> Heres the mural I now wanna put on my trunk.. Ernie Barnes "Sugar Shack"


 pay attention


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

The winners are in.

http://www.customcarforums.com/f127/entries-winners-2012-custom-car-forums-build-off-6222/

Congrats guys.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> pay attention


I been sleepin on the models. Had family shit to deal wit as usual. Didn't quite finish in time but heres some ghetto cell shots as usual.. Still needs headliner, a-pillar gauges,tailights,some wries/hoses connected, front plate frame,one exhaust pipe,New Trendsetta decals, visors,interior/body set and glued down,quick disconnect,hood latch and hinges and clear. Body was set in place a lil crooked and hood propped a lil crooked but ya'll get the picture for mockup.. Wish I woulda got pics of the windsheild, the graveyard scene etched on it is dope..



































Everythign under there is foiled except for exhaust painted aluminum..


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Came out nice.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Thanks.. I'm sorta bummed though. Now I have nothign to look forward to.. lolz I got a few builds but no deadlines.. Ill set newyears for a few of em..


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I got 3rd place for this contest.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

halfasskustoms said:


> I got 3rd place for this contest.


:thumbsup::thumbsup: CONGRATS BRO


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*CONGRATS BRO !*


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks guys.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> I got 3rd place for this contest.



Well deserved,see ,told you'd place:h5:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Who won? Was it me? Lol


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Yeah it was. You didn't get that memo.......lol


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Damn I'm good, just hacked a 64 all to hell, hinged half of it, and brought home the bacon!! That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Must be nice to be you. LoL what you doing with that one anyways.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

halfasskustoms said:


> I got 3rd place for this contest.


Congrats! Lookin good!


----------



## DRLOWZ (Jul 30, 2001)

Great build guys....


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Shit dude that's kool homie. Great 1st place right there. Congrats man.:worship::h5:


----------

